# Clip of Inside Miletich Fighting Systems



## thechamp (Oct 30, 2007)

http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=390152

Saw on the IFL homepage that ESPN will be airing a segment about Miletich Fighting Systems on E:60 tonight (Tuesday).  Above is a short clip I got from a myspace bulletin of that episode.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow they really don't pull the punches that much in there. Definately an intense physical gym. I read a book called Fighters Heart by Sam Sherridan and he went and trained in the Miletich camp and said that it was a grind.  Just a tough camp were you trained hard and sparred harder.


----------



## Sorros (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like good stuff.


----------

